# ?

## olegppk

30        ,     ?

----------


## 23q

*olegppk*,   .    -        .

----------


## erazer

.... .      ?

----------


## olegppk



----------


## 23q

*olegppk*,  )

----------


## erazer

> 

     ?   ?  ?

----------


## olegppk

-  
   "  18    "  -     ()

----------


## erazer

> -  
>    "  18    "  -     ()

      " "?    ?     ?  -  .   ,  -  - .

----------


## olegppk

2106 2103,    ,      -    +   ,   13000  17000

----------


## erazer

> 2106 2103,    ,      -    +   ,   13000  17000

   ,   .  - ,   -  .  
            : "  -     !".        ,     ?      - - .     - ..        - ,   .

----------


## kovalskyi

> :

      . ,       ,  . 
     :   .  ,          ,  . ?     - ,  ,   ,      ,   !)))

----------


## erazer

> . ,       ,  .

        ,    -    -

----------


## S

> :   .  ,          ,  . ?     - ,  ,   ,      ,   !)))

      "" ("") 1971    14 000. ,     -   .    ,  .  ,        ,   ,  ...

----------


## erazer

> "" ("") 1971    14 000. ,     -   .    ,  .  ,        ,   ,  ...

     : "...  .  .   ..." :)

----------


## V00D00People

.
  13  \ -  70   ... 
13         , 70  ...
  -      ,  ,        ...

----------


## erazer

-   -          .      ,    -   " ", .     -      .        -    ,      ,    .  ,          .    .  
    : " ,  ".

----------


## V00D00People

> "" ("") 1971    14 000. ,     -   .

        14?

----------


## Olio

**:     

> 14?

   )))

----------


## Cveha

,   4000,     .   .

----------


## erazer

> **:    
>  )))

  **:     ...        "" ? ?...      

> ,   4000,     .   .

   ?    .

----------

?  .       .    ,       2000  ))). **:              19500      1800  .  2003  1,2 , ,  47000,    .         20000   ,       3500-4000.        10000             14 -  http://auto.ria.ua/auto_volkswagen_3702625.html http://auto.ria.ua/auto_tavria_3926368.html 92  93

----------


## froguz

-  ?

----------


## olegppk

> ?  .       .    ,       2000  ))). **:              19500      1800  .  2003  1,2 , ,  47000,    .         20000   ,       3500-4000.        10000             14 -  http://auto.ria.ua/auto_volkswagen_3702625.html http://auto.ria.ua/auto_tavria_3926368.html 92  93

----------


## 23q

*froguz*,        ?

----------


## erazer

> ?  .       .    ,       2000  ))). **:              19500      1800  .  2003  1,2 , ,  47000,    .         20000   ,       3500-4000.        10000             14 -  http://auto.ria.ua/auto_volkswagen_3702625.html http://auto.ria.ua/auto_tavria_3926368.html 92  93

----------


## Cveha

, .     ,  ,      .   .    ,    .      / )))

----------


## 23q

> .      / )))

----------


## V00D00People

...,      .  93      ,  73   .

----------


## 23q

> 

      .

----------


## S

> 14?

             .     ,                  .      ,    - ( )    , ,         .

----------

